# Calendar



## terryo (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this..but. Every picture in the contest is beautiful, but for those who didn't make the cut..
http://www.vistaprint.com/congrats-wall-calendars.aspx?GP=11/6/2009+12:25:55+PM
you can get a free calendar with pictures of your turtles, family or anything you want on vistaprint for free.
Of course I will be ordering my tort calendar here too...but to have some fun and it's for free.......


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow Thank you so much for sharing Terry


----------



## sammi (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!! Time to take more pictures! =] Thank you!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

I just spent some time creating a squash Bob face calendar and then after I did all the stuff they asked for, the "free" calendar ended up costing $20, so I just backed out...I certainly don't know what the "free' part is...


----------



## sammi (Nov 6, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> I just spent some time creating a squash Bob face calendar and then after I did all the stuff they asked for, the "free" calendar ended up costing $20, so I just backed out...I certainly don't know what the "free' part is...



Awwww *Sigh* I guess theres always a catch right?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 6, 2009)

Boo!!!!!!!!!! Hiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate these kind of sites...always the hook and then once you're in deep, the marketing objective comes out and smacks down your expectations and hard work!


----------



## sammi (Nov 6, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Boo!!!!!!!!!! Hiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate these kind of sites...always the hook and then once you're in deep, the marketing objective comes out and smacks down your expectations and hard work!



Yup. Then by that time you've spent all that time making the calendar so most of the time people give in and pay. *Shrugs* Oh well =/ I'm gonna look at prices for calendars at CVS, they have holiday sales on picture gifts so maybe it'll be a better deal.


----------



## terryo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry guys. I dont understand, because it only cost me $9.00 for shipping. I know that's a lot too, but I couldn't resist. Sorry..........


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 7, 2009)

terryo said:


> I'm so sorry guys. I dont understand, because it only cost me $9.00 for shipping. I know that's a lot too, but I couldn't resist. Sorry..........



You're saying you just did the whole thing for the 'free' calendar and you only had to pay $9 for shipping? I wonder what I did wrong that made it $20...Guess I'll have to go bad in and check it out again....To see what I did wrong...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2009)

I started to do it, but a window popped up saying my picture resolution wasn't high enough, so I quit.

Yvonne

Well, I just tried it again, and I got all my pictures added to the calendar. I get to a page where it says, "1 calendar for $15.99" and there is no free option on that page. Terry: What am I doing wrong?

Yvonne


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey sammi, not sure if your a costco member but we have a great print department. You could always check there too. I love my company, what can I say...lol


----------



## sammi (Nov 8, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> Hey sammi, not sure if your a costco member but we have a great print department. You could always check there too. I love my company, what can I say...lol



Haha understandable, I always advertise for my restaurant when I'm out & about to try and bring in business...but unfortunately I'm not a Costco member =/ I hope to be in the future, my mom always had a membership there when I was a kid, and I miss all the foods that you can only find at Costco. Know of any deals for memberships? Haha


----------



## terryo (Nov 8, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I started to do it, but a window popped up saying my picture resolution wasn't high enough, so I quit.
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> ...





Vista print sent that e-mail to me, so now that I see no one else can get it, I'm thinking that maybe it was only for my e-mail address. I feel so bad now...I thought anyone could do it. I sent it to my sister and she couldn't get it either. I'm really sorry..........


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 8, 2009)

Its not your fault... The internet is rather devious


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2009)

Do not be sorry Terry . It was very nice of you to think about us!


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 10, 2009)

sammi said:


> reptylefreek said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sammi, not sure if your a costco member but we have a great print department. You could always check there too. I love my company, what can I say...lol
> ...



If you get a Costco American Express card, the $50 annual fee is both your credit card fee and costco membership fee rolled in one. If you live near one that has a gas station, that alone saves me over $50/year (Costco gas here is usually ~$0.10-0.20/gallon cheaper than the gas stations.) Not to mention their spring mix is $3.50 for a huge plastic bin, you get a tiny baggie for that price at the grocery store.

They have 2 types of photo calendars:



> calendars
> 8Ã‚Â½ x 11 classic calendars
> * Printed on durable, matte cardstock
> * Choose your own page layouts
> ...



"Shipping" is free if you pick it up in-store. They also do stuff like mousepads, coffee mugs, and stickers!


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 11, 2009)

Kadaan was doing his reasearch.


----------



## sammi (Nov 11, 2009)

Ooohh..Thanks Kadaan. I have avoided getting a credit card for so many years, but that DOES sound enticing...


----------

